# figurine time!



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

two days ago i got a belated birthday gift from my best friend--a package with hedgie figurines. guess who squealed in delight.  so i am proudly presenting them to you! 










this is a hedgie made in Spain. he looks like Harvey. 










the ones on the left are from a Russian artist (i really hope to get more from her!) and the one on the right is semi-precious stone.


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Those are really cute! What a nice gift from your friend.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

The little bride & groom hedgies are adorable!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

this is the figurine i got from Cyndy at the Milwaukee Show:

















i just love this little dating dude!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Those are gorgeous, I love them all


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

They are all cute  my favorite is the one laying on it's back.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

LarryT said:


> They are all cute  my favorite is the one laying on it's back.


i love it too. it was the first figurine i saw from this artist and i knew that moment that i *had* to have it!


----------



## KimchiTheHedgehog (Oct 7, 2010)

Super duper cute!!!!!!! hahaha
wow! lucky gift!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow, those are amazing! I'm building a hedgie collection myself but I don't have anything like those little darlings!


----------

